# How to Replace Tailshaft Bushing on a 2 Speed?



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Yanked my trans today on my 65 and the output shaft has loaddsss of play, I can rotate it almost on the perimeter of the output seal. Any advice on how to replace the bushing and a good place to purchase it? 

Also on the drivers side there is a blue plug right above the pan towards the rear. What is that? Reverse light sensor? Ever since I pulled the electrical plug from it my trans has been sealing fluid from it. It seems loose too. How is that installed or sealed?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a couple pictures of the ST-300 from a 66 shop manual, this may answer some of your questions;


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Great stuff 05GTO. Looks like tailshaft off, drive the bushing out, drive new one - just like a wheel bearing (almost). 

The other piece I was refering to then is the down shift solenoid case terminal. That is what is loose and leaking since removing the wire lead.

EDIT: As follow up to the downshift solenoid leak here is a thread that seems to address it: http://www.v8buick.com/archive/index.php/t-205025.html

Seems the plug is held in by a wire connection in the back and retaining tabs of sorts. I wonder if one of my tabs broke when the wire was pulled off. Sounds like I need to find a new one. Thankfully sounds like its a pan drop and the plug can come out easily.

EDIT #2: Fatsco Transmissions in NJ: $10 for the solenoid connector and O-ring. Ordered!


----------

